# Your top ten hair products, tools, and more!



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

I hope this helps you ladies find a solution. PJs click out of the thread NOW if youre an addict lol.

I will give you a category and you have to post your favorite brand/method.  Explanations are welcome but try to be straight to the point.  To make this easier, just copy and paste.

1. Clarifying Shampoo -
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -
3. Protein conditioner -
4. Moisturizing conditioner -
5. Flat iron -
6. hair oil -
7. Blow dryer -
8. Leave in -
9. Homemade concoction -
10. Regimen -
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo -
(Bonus) Co wash -
(Bonus) Relaxer -


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nioxin : it detoxifies my scalp
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Giovanni Deeper Moisture
3. Protein conditioner - Mane N Tail
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle
5. Flat iron - Sedu when I get one 
6. hair oil - COCONUT BABY!
7. Blow dryer - Wigo
8. Leave in - Purified water/Giovanni Deeper moisture conditioner/aloe vera
9. Homemade concoction - My leave in
10. Regimen - Not set
(Bonus) Growth aid - MN/coconut oil/VitaTress biotin scalp creme, vitamins, eating healthy, H2O, Nioxin scalp treatment on days i dont message
(Bonus) Pre poo - COCONUT OIL!
(Bonus) Co wash - Tresemme Smooth & Silky. best slip!
(Bonus) Relaxer - NONE! Im transitioning

Extra - My Nioxin scalp therapy conditioner REALLY tingles and stimulates my scalp.  I like how the Shakaki bar feels.  I use a filtering showerhead. NO CHLORINE!


----------



## Mimi22 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV rinse 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare moisturizing poo
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 min reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Keracare Humecto/HE condish
5. Flat iron - Remington
6. hair oil - Essential oils mix
7. Blow dryer - Remington
8. Leave in - NTM silk leave-in/Qhemet Alma & olive oil heavy cream
9. Homemade concoction - none  is that bad? lol
10. Regimen - Um trying a no heat, no comb reggie
(Bonus) Growth aid - Sulphur 8
(Bonus) Co wash - every 3 days
(Bonus) Relaxer - none. I'm natural


----------



## DreadlockedLady0171 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Daily Clarifying
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON Red label
3. Protein conditioner - Mane n Tail
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Lustrasilk cholesterol
5. Flat iron - None
6. hair oil - coconut/avocado butter/shea butter
7. Blow dryer - None
8. Leave in - Homemade Recipe
9. Homemade concoction - See #8
10. Regimen - Not completely set
(Bonus) Growth aid - MN occasionally
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave tropical coconut
(Bonus) Relaxer -None


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 10, 2008)

1. extra virgin olive oil
 2. UBH deep conditioner
 3. UBH dew spray moisturizer
 4. IC fantasia sparkelite gel
 5. creme of nature shampoo
 6. Hemp hydrating conditioner
 7. Soft sheen carson activator mosturizer
 8. jamaican black castor oil
 9. water!!! can't do any style without it!!
10.  headbands


----------



## LunadeMiel (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *None
*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *CON Green bottle*
3. Protein conditioner - None--*my hair hates protein*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Suave humectant*
5. Flat iron - Bioliss...*made by the same company that makes CHI*
6. hair oil - *Coconut oil*
7. Blow dryer - *None*
8. Leave in - *Elasta QP H2 leave in*
9. Homemade concoction - *coconut oil, haitian castor oil, grapeseed oil, sweet almond oil, EVOO, rosemary leaves.. used to oil my scalp at night.*
10. Regimen - *Cowash every morning, apply leave in conditioner and Elasta QP creme oil moisturizer.  At night I apply some raw shea butter to my hair and seal with Haitian castor oil.*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *none*
(Bonus) Co wash - *Suave humectant*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *None*


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

Ah man I feel like this is going to be an AWESOME thread.


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 10, 2008)

I didn't follow directions... I just listed my fav. 10 products...I am slow to read and quick to type


----------



## Ballerina_Bun (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *ORS Uplifting Poo*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Kerastase Bain 3 or Oleo Relax*
3. Protein conditioner - *Kerastase Age Recharge or Homemade avocado & Egg Mix*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Schwarzkopf Oil Nutritive!!!!
*
5. Flat iron - *maxiglide* 
6. hair oil - *Anything with Castor Oil  or J Freida Serum* (orange one) or *Kerastase Oleo*
7. Blow dryer - .....
8. Leave in - *ManeNTail Detangler or Kerastase *
9. Homemade concoction - *varies ....*
10. Regimen - *pre-poo, poo, condition, leave-in, ponytail rollerset, flat iron roots, braid at night, seal ends morning and night*
(Bonus) Growth aid - 
(Bonus) Co wash - *i like to apply it to dry hair, let it set, then rinse *
(Bonus) Relaxer - 
__________________


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

InnerSoul said:


> I didn't follow directions... I just listed my fav. 10 products...I am slow to read and quick to type


 
Lmao I noticed. I was going to say something about it but its definitely acceptable. Care to try again?


----------



## ImFree27 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - V05 Vanillia Clairfying Conditioner or Baking Soda
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Homemade Pumpkin Spice Shampoo (add a little of conditioner)from napturality.com
3. Protein conditioner - Aubrey Organics Protein Conditioner
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Eluence
5. Flat iron - Chi
6. hair oil - Vatika coconut oil and castor oil
7. Blow dryer - any with a diffuser
8. Leave in - Givoani Direct leave in
9. Homemade concoction -
10. Regimen -Wash, DC, Put rollers in, go to sleep, wake up take out, and then start all over again three or 4 days later
(Bonus) Growth aid - Sulfur, Vitamins, work out, eat healthy
(Bonus) Co wash - V05 Moisture Milks
(Bonus) Relaxer - natural 3 years and counting


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - None
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Neutrogena Triple Moisture
3. Protein conditioner - Does ORS Replenishing Pak count? 
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Elucence moisturizing
5. Flat iron - Sedu
6. hair oil -Coconut
7. Blow dryer -Can't remember the name right now. I rarely use it.
8. Leave in -Salerm 21/Giovanni Direct/Lacio Lacio
9. Homemade concoction -None
10. Regimen -As low maintenance as possible. Wash and deep condition once a week. CW once a week. Air dry. 
(Bonus) Growth aid -None
(Bonus) Co wash -Any conditioner will do.
(Bonus) Relaxer -ORS No Lye Normal


----------



## InnerSoul (Apr 10, 2008)

So here is my correct list! LOL!

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Daily clarifying
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -creme of nature
3. Protein conditioner -UBH 
4. Moisturizing conditioner -UBH
5. Flat iron -NONE
6. hair oil -EVOO, sweet almond, and Jamaican black castor oil.
7. Blow dryer -NONE THEY ARE THE DEVIL TO MY HAIR; I air dry!
8. Leave in - optimum detangle defense spray
9. Homemade concoction -suave cond w/almond oil (my pre-poo); essential oil mixes; witchhazel scalp cleanser mix
10. Regimen - wash, dc 2x per week.
(Bonus) Growth aid - patience
(Bonus) Co wash - my hair prefers shampoo
(Bonus) Relaxer -NONE


----------



## bella gee (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV RINSE
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -Creme Of Nature
3. Protein conditioner -Aubrey Organics GPB Protein Cond
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose
5. Flat iron -Sedu Baby!
6. hair oil -Coconut Oil
7. Blow dryer -searching for a new one...
8. Leave in -SheaMoisture Leave-In
9. Homemade concoction -adding EVOO and Honey to my conditioner
10. Regimen -Co-wash, moisturize, gel, seal, and im done
(Bonus) Co wash - Herbal Essences None of Your Frizzness, Suave Naturals


----------



## naturalpride (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV rinse 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Black African Soap
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee and cholestoral 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Elasta QP DRP-11, HE Hello Hydration
5. Flat iron - NONE
6. hair oil - Olive, castor, grapeseed, jojoba and coconut oils
7. Blow dryer - NONE
8. Leave in - Sunsilk 24/7 TLC Creme and Creme of Nature Leave-in
9. Homemade concoction - Shea butter, a mix of hempseed butter, sheabutter, olive butter and grapeseed butter plus oils for hair moisturizer
10. Regimen - Natural 4a texture, no heat, heating cap for conditioner
(Bonus) Growth aid - Wild growth oil


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo – *Don’t use poo / Baking Soda mixed with WEN Tea Tree CC*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo – *Don’t use poo/ WEN tea Tree CC*3. Protein conditioner – *Aphogee 2 min or Eggs*4. Moisturizing conditioner – *Jessie Curl too shea & Jessie Curl weekly moisturizing treatment*5. Flat iron - *NA*6. hair oil – *Grapeseed Oil*7. Blow dryer – *Ion Ionic Blow dryer w/ the conair bonnet attachment*8. Leave in – *Ojon Revitalizing Mist*9. Homemade concoction – *Grapeseed oil mixed with jojoba, castor and grapefruit EO*10. Regimen – *No Poo, Low Mani, Weekly-Pretreat-wash-DC & rollersets & Pro Styling* (Bonus) Growth aid - *WGHO*(Bonus) Co wash - *WEN tea Tree CC*(Bonus) Relaxer – *Affirm Fiberguard*


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

How could I forget [email protected]?#

*added*


----------



## MrsQueeny (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Con and Envia *
3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee*
4. Moisturizing conditioner -*Pantene r&n hair mask *
5. Flat iron - *Maxi-glide*
6. hair oil -*Castor oil*
7. Blow dryer - *n/a*
8. Leave in - *Fermodyl 619 *
9. Homemade concoction - *coconut oil and peppermint oil mix *
10. Regimen - *Co-wash, wash, detangle, moisture and braid weekly *
(Bonus) Growth aid - *homemade sulfur mix *
(Bonus) Co wash - *Suave humectant*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *n/a*
Special shout out to my bone combs, micro-fiber hair towel, and my vitamin c shower filter. Q


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave*
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Con and Envia *
> 3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee*
> 4. Moisturizing conditioner -*Pantene r&n hair mask *
> ...


 
lmmfao! I need to add my shower head too.


----------



## tenjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - NEXXUS Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON green label
3. Protein conditioner - Nexxus Emergencee, will be trying Aphogee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - CON purple labe , ORS Pak
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide MP, Fantasia IC heat protectant spray
6. hair oil - Kemi Oyl
7. Blow dryer -n/a
8. Leave in - diluted ORS pak.....will be testing HE LTR
9. Homemade concoction - n/a
10. Regimen - wash, condition, deep conditon, Leave-in, oil, every week 
(Bonus) Growth aid - n/a
(Bonus) Pre Poo - n/a
(Bonus) Co wash -  n/a
(Bonus) Relaxer -  ORS No-Lye


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I hope this helps you ladies find a solution. PJs click out of the thread NOW if youre an addict lol.
> 
> I will give you a category and you have to post your favorite brand/method. Explanations are welcome but try to be straight to the point. To make this easier, just copy and paste.
> 
> ...


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

Im about to add seaweed for growth.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Mane n Tail Clarifying or Suave Clarifying 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - The Body Shop Honey Moisturizing Shampoo 
3. Protein conditioner - Mane N Tail Shampoo ( Original formula) 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - The Body Shop Honey Moisturizing Conditioner
5. Flat iron - GHD 
6. hair oil - Coconut or Soy 
7. Blow dryer - don't have one 
8. Leave in - Sebatian Potion 9 Wearable Treatment or Garnier Sleek and Shine 
9. Homemade concoction - 
10. Regimen - wash regularly 1-3 times per week, relax 4 times a year, prtein and deep conditioners as needed, protective styling through the week, straightened once a month 
(Bonus) Growth aid - GNC Hair skin and Nails 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Suave Milk and Honey 
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave Coconut 
(Bonus) Relaxer - ORS


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 10, 2008)

*1. Clarifying Shampoo* - baking soda & conditioner or ayurvedic tea 
*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo *- Cheapie Conditioner or Elasta QP Intense Fortifying 
*3. Protein conditioner* - Yogurt & Coconut Milk and/or Henna 
*4. Moisturizing conditioner* - Caramel Treatment 
*5. Flat iron *- Don't Use 
*6. Hair oil* - Red Palm Oil/Ayurvedic Oil 
*7. Blow dryer *- Don't Use 
*8. Leave in* - Shealoe/Conditioner/SAA mix 
*9. Homemade concoction* - Daily Moisturizing Mister - Water, Honeyquat, SAA, Tea Tree Oil, Mega-Tek. 
*10. Regimen* - low-mani, protective styling, two week routine. 
*(Bonus) Growth aid* - Mega-Tek 
*(Bonus) Pre Poo* - N/A 
*(Bonus) Co wash* - see above 
*(Bonus) Relaxer* - N/A


----------



## chenai (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Aveda Detoxifier*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Aveda DR shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aveda DR treatment*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Aveda DR conditioner*
5. Flat iron - *FHI*
6. hair oil - *Emu oil*
7. Blow dryer - *Aphrodite*
8. Leave in - *Aveda Elixer*
9. *Homemade* concoction - *Emu oil, Shea butter, SAA*
10. Regimen - *prepoo/ DC twice pre week, shampoo bi-weekly. moisture daily.*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *none*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *ORS mayo*
(Bonus) Co wash - *Aveda DR conditioner*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *ORS lye (regular)*


----------



## Cien (Apr 10, 2008)

> *PJs click out of the thread NOW if youre an addict lol.*


 


*4B Texlaxed.*

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Haven't found a good one yet.
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Cream of Nature, Mane N Tail deep moisturizing, Apretol Cinnamon and Rosemary, Also Shikakai Bar.
3. Protein conditioner - Silicon Mix or La Bomba
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Aveda Damage Remedy (used as a deep conditioner), CON, Herbal Essence Long Term Relationship, Mane N Tail deep moisturizing,Miss Keys 10 en 1 
5. Flat iron -FHI (but just purchased Maxiglide MP--haven't used this yet)
6. hair oil -Lenzi's Request Hair Oil, Wild Growth Oil, Amla, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, MTG
7. Blow dryer - no blow dryer--only hooded. Hot Tools Hooded Dryer
8. Leave in -Break Free, Lacio Lacio, HealthySexyHair Soy Tri-Wheat leave-in, Herbal Essence LTR leave in. 
9. Homemade concoction -MN mixed with a few oils.
10. Regimen -  3 times week-- prepoo, con-wash or (poo once or twice month),rinse, deep conditioner, leave-in, rollerset, use curlformers or bun, hair pinned up with a headband.
11. Daily Moisturizer- Eqyss Mega Tek, ORS Hair Lotion, Profectiv RootHealth, S-Curl
(Bonus) Growth aid -daily scalp massages, vitamins, protein shakes
(Bonus) Pre Poo -Apretadora, Miss Keys, HE LTR, Silicon Mix and EVOO (not all together)
(Bonus) Co wash -CON, or Mane N Tail Deep Moisturizing Conditioner, or whatever moisturizing conditioner on hand.
(Bonus) Relaxer -Profective---texlax every 12 weeks  (but want to try Vitale or Affirm)
(Bonus) 'For Edges'--- Hicks Transformation Smooth Edges, Brillantina and Elasta QP Mango Butter
(Bonus) Henna- once a month with indigo
(Bonus) Butters- Hair2Heaven End All, Lenzi's Request Hair Souffle, Avocado Butter (put little on ends when rollersetting)
(Bonus) Rinse-11 en 1 Rinse 

Love my shower comb, bone comb, curlformers and beloved mesh rollers!

------

to the bolded...too late! LOL! 

Actually I think this thread is going to be extremely helpful for me! 
I need to simplify my products, erplexed but I posted what has been beneficial for me in the past. 
(but of course, as I try the many, many various products in my pj stash...this list is subject to change). 

BTW--I added my hair type also, because what may work on a 3ABC head of hair, most likely won't work for my hair.

I think I'll copy and save this info to paste in my fotki-- for whenever I create one!!


----------



## Creatividual (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Nexxus Aloe Rid shampoo
*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *J/A/S/O/N Sea Kelp Moisturizing shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner - *Silicon Mix*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Dark & Lovely Dry Hair Healer and I add SAO and honey to it.*
5. Flat iron - *Solia* 
6. hair oil - *Dabur Vatika Hair Oil & Sweet Almond Oil*
7. Blow dryer - *Andis Ionic blow dryer*
8. Leave in - *Salerm 21 Leave in*
9. Homemade concoction - *Glycerin Rosewater (soon to be Honeyquat Rosewater)*
10. Regimen - *See my fotki journal for details*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Frequent scalp massages and B's Fast Growth Oil for Scalp Formula*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - I* deep condition and oil rinse on dry hair so this can also be called my pre poo*
(Bonus) Co wash - *Doing this summer w/ Suave Tropical Coconut conditioner adding SAO, EVOO, and honey to it. Makes the hair feel Niiiicceeeeeee!*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Motions Oil Moisturizer Mild Relaxer-Lye formula*


----------



## homegirljiggy (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Nexxus Therapee*
3. Protein conditioner - *Mane and Tail*
4. Moisturizing conditioner -*Nexxus Humectress/ CON nourish*
5. Flat iron - *Chi*
6. hair oil -*Hot six oil/ castor oil grease*
7. Blow dryer - *Vidal Sasson ceramic with comb attachment* (gotta repurchase)
8. Leave in - *lacio lacio/ bb oil moisturizer*
9. Homemade concoction - *olive oil in conditoners*
10. Regimen - *CW daily, wash deep condtion once a wee, minimal heat*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *cod liver oil *
(Bonus) Co wash - *Suave strawberry/vo5 strawberry and cream*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *gentle treatment regular*
special shout out to *NTM leave-in and fantasia serum for straight styles!!!*


----------



## Evazhair (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Ion  hardwater
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - porosity control
3. Protein conditioner -  Affirm 5 in 1
4. Moisturizing conditioner - kenra mc
5. Flat iron -n/a
6. hair oil -natural oasis
7. Blow dryer -n/a
8. Leave in -salerm21b5 + Alter Ego energizing rebalancing cream
9. Homemade concoction -don't really have a favorite

 10. Regimen - relax 8-10 weeks, weekly  detangle,prepoo, poo, dc, rollerset 
(Bonus) Growth aid - massage
(Bonus) Pre Poo - don't have a favorite
(Bonus) Co wash -not a big cowasher
(Bonus) Relaxer -affirm lye


----------



## cieramichele (Apr 10, 2008)

apples said:


> *4B Texlaxed.*
> 
> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - Haven't found a good one yet.
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Cream of Nature, Mane N Tail deep moisturizing, Apretol Cinnamon and Rosemary, Also Shikakai Bar.
> ...


 
LMMFAO jesus. You have a LOT of tops


----------



## chocolatethai (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - panteen purity
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -  nuetragena triple moisture
3. Protein conditioner -aphogee 2 min
4. Moisturizing conditioner -elasta qp DPR and NTM hair mask
5. Flat iron - sedu (in my dreams)
6. hair oil - 
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - NTM silk touch
9. Homemade concoction - working on it
10. Regimen - relax every 3 months, cowashing, low heat/manipulation
(Bonus) Growth aid - 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - evoo when i remember
(Bonus) Co wash -NTM daily deep conditioner
(Bonus) Relaxer - ORS lye


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nexxus Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Pantene R&N Intensive Moisture Poo
3. Protein conditioner - Motions CPR
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC
5. Flat iron - Solia
6. hair oil - Coconut Oil
7. Blow dryer - Revlon (can't remember specifics)
8. Leave in - Rusk Sensory Smoothers or HE's leave in's
9. Homemade concoction - Adding SAA or Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein to conditioners
10. Regimen - DC on dry hair w/ heat 2x per week (one w/ moisture, one w/ protein), flexirod set after. Clarify as needed.  Relax as needed, no less than 10 weeks.  Moisturize as needed.
(Bonus) Growth aid -  Ovation Cell Therapy
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Dabur light oil or ORS Hair Mayo
(Bonus) Co wash - Trader Joe's conditioner
(Bonus) Relaxer - Silk Elements Regular Lye


----------



## berry87 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo- AVC 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Aveda Damage Remedy
3. Protein conditioner - Aveda Damage remedy Treatment
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra mc
5. Flat iron -n/a
6. hair oil -Castor Oil
7. Blow dryer -n/a
8. Leave in -none really just leave extra Kenra Con In my Hair 
9. Homemade concoction - castor oil, coconut oil and Alma mixed together
10. Regimen- Hmm Wash once a week with Aveda Damage Remedy Shampoo & Deep Con with  Kenra.Con (For Moisture) or Damage Remdy Con (If I need Protein). Moisturize with Shea butte and seal with Castor Oil and Amla Oil  I do my own Indiviual braids or twist and keep them in for no more than two months. Take a two or three week break and rebraid/twist. :yep:

Bonus) Growth aid - None Yet... I'm scared of extra buildup 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Amla Oil & ORs Mayo
(Bonus) Co wash - Kenra Con


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 10, 2008)

Excellent thread my dear.............


1. Clarifying Shampoo -* Baking Soda (1 tbls to 16oz distilled water)*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Homemade with Castile Soap*
3. Protein conditioner - *Eggs or Yogurt*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Homemade, Caramel or Oyin*
5. Flat iron - *Sedu & MaxiGlide*
6. hair oil - *All of em..... Jojoba, olive, sunflower, almond, Butters, etc. etc*
7. Blow dryer - *Baybliss Ceramic & Pibbs*
8. Leave in - *homemade, or Oyin greg juice.*
9. Homemade concoction - *All of the above* 
10. Regimen - *Cycles 1 to 5* http://public.fotki.com/samanthajon...cipes/supplements-and-hai/my-current-regimen/
(Bonus) Growth aid - *patience - no heat stretches, vitamins*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *See above, Caramel, henna, or homemade*
(Bonus) Co wash - *I don't*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Relaxer??? "Da lime and da Coconut" when I want - otherwise oh so coily curly goodness*


----------



## caribgirl (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I hope this helps you ladies find a solution. PJs click out of the thread NOW if youre an addict lol.
> 
> I will give you a category and you have to post your favorite brand/method. Explanations are welcome but try to be straight to the point. To make this easier, just copy and paste.
> 
> ...


 
See above !!!!!


----------



## classi123 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS Uplifting Poo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON Green Label
3. Protein conditioner -Nexxus Emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - MMP
5. Flat iron -n/a
6. hair oil -Castor Oil, Olive Oil, EVOO, Kemy, Vit E
7. Blow dryer -n/a
8. Leave in - Lacio Lacio
9. Homemade concoction - BT mixed with Castor Oil
10. Regimen - Wash and RollerSet, Rinse, DC, Blow Out roots,Wrap, 
(Bonus) Growth aid -BT
(Bonus) Pre Poo - On dry!!
(Bonus) Co wash -once a week
(Bonus) Relaxer- Gentle Treatment


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *NTM
*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *CON*
3. Protein conditioner - *ORS replenshing pak*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *CON*
5. Flat iron - N/A
6. hair oil - *Hot 6*
7. Blow dryer - N/A
8. Leave in - *NTM*
9. Homemade concoction - N/A
10. Regimen - **check out my fotki * *
(Bonus) Growth aid - N/A
(Bonus) Pre Poo - N/A
(Bonus) Co wash - N?A
(Bonus) Relaxer - *ORS*


----------



## MrsJersey (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave Clarifying*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Don't use one*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee 2 min reconstructo*r
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *WRTC/HELTR mixed with CD's Lisa's Elixer (trying to use this up, it really does nothing for me) and EVOO*
5. Flat iron - *Don't have one*
6. hair oil - *In love  with COCONUT OIL*
7. Blow dryer - *Don't own one*
8. Leave in -*HELTR and Elasta QP (I forget the name)*
9. Homemade concoction - *Purified water, coconut oil, evoo and cantu leave in (trying to use this up too cus I didn't really like it)*
10. Regimen - CW4-6x week.  DC 1-2x week.  *No heat and use protective styling*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Just my vits...does this count?*
(Bonus) Co wash - *Alot*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Not sure of the name, it's lye though that much I know.*


----------



## Cien (Apr 10, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> LMMFAO jesus. You have a LOT of tops


 
CTFU!!!! 

I KNOW RIGHT!!!!! 

 I haven't quite narrowed it down yet!!  too many products....too little time!! You'd think I'd have hair down to my ankles! 

btw---this is a GREAT THREAD!!!!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - VO5 kiwi and lime, Design essentials organic cleanse, Joico clarifying poo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Joico moisture recovery poo, elasta shampoo for relaxed hair, CON, Design Essentials (old formula), Aveda damage remedy shampoo 
3. Protein conditioner - for mild protein: ORS replenishing, Smooth and Shine silk fusion packets, Elasta qp breakage control serum, CB smoothie reconstructor, Joico k-pak conditioner, Paul Mitchell Hair repair; Stronger treatments: Duo Tex, Nexxus Emergencee, Kpak reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC, Pantene r&n mask, Paul Mitchell Supercharged, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle and rose and the White Camellia, Redken Butter Treat, Joico moisture recovery balm, Queen helene cholesterol 
5. Flat iron - Solia
6. hair oil - coconut oil, castor oil, almond oil, olive oil
7. Blow dryer - Rusk Hyper Ionic
8. Leave in - Herbal Essences LTR, Paul Mitchell the conditioner, Giovanni direct *sneaking in heat protectant and styling aids* Paul Mitchell Seal and Shine, Chi silk infusion, Fantasia heat serum 
9. Homemade concoction -adding essential oils to things 
10. Regimen - wash and condition twice a week 
(Bonus) Growth aid - Good diet and vitamins 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Silk elements choleserol, VO5 conditioner
(Bonus) Co wash - Pantene Mask, VO5 conditioners, Sunsilk conditioners
(Bonus) Relaxer - Mizani mild or Design Essentials


----------



## Diya (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Phyto Organics Theratin
3. Protein conditioner -Phyto Organics Enphuse
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Phyto Orgnics Humectin
5. Flat iron - N/A
6. hair oil - Avocado
7. Blow dryer - N/A
8. Leave in - Neutrogena Triple Moisture
9. Homemade concoction - Peppermint/Tea Tree/Avocado Oil for head massage
10. Regimen - Wash/DC 1-2x per week, then rollerset and saran wrap or flexirod set
(Bonus) Growth aid - Boundless Tresses 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika Oil
(Bonus) Co wash - N/A
(Bonus) Relaxer - Mizani


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - VO5 kiwi and lime, Design essentials organic cleanse, Joico clarifying poo
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Joico moisture recovery poo, elasta shampoo for relaxed hair, CON, Design Essentials (old formula), Aveda damage remedy shampoo
> 3. Protein conditioner - for mild protein: ORS replenishing, Smooth and Shine silk fusion packets, Elasta qp breakage control serum, CB smoothie reconstructor, Joico k-pak conditioner, Paul Mitchell Hair repair; Stronger treatments: Duo Tex, Nexxus Emergencee, Kpak reconstructor
> 4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC, Pantene r&n mask, Paul Mitchell Supercharged, Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle and rose and the White Camellia, Redken Butter Treat, Joico moisture recovery balm, Queen helene cholesterol
> ...


*IN TRUE PJ STYLE*!!! I was wondering when you were gonna show yourself.  I am sure there is more.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *IN TRUE PJ STYLE*!!! I was wondering when you were gonna show yourself.  I am sure there is more.





 How did you know  You know how I am, I have a problem....Hi everyone I am gymfreak and I am an addict.


----------



## RosesBlack (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Shikakai/bakingsoda
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Tresemme Smooth and silky shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Varies- but my staple is putting an egg into my DC and/or Aphogee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Henna mixes
5. Flat iron - 
6. hair oil - Coconut
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in -
9. Homemade concoction - Coconut oil, mixed with a base of profectiv mega growth, some sulphur, aloe, shea butter and a few other random things.
10. Regimen - Simple and intuitive.  I go by how my hair is feeling as to what I do.  Sometimes that means no poo, just cowash and DC, sometimes clarify, sometimes light poo, dc.  I always DC, and I always prepoo.
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Coconut oil, shea butter mix.
(Bonus) Co wash - White Rain Tropical coconut
(Bonus) Relaxer -  Jury is still out on that.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 10, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> How did you know  You know how I am, I have a problem....Hi everyone I am gymfreak and I am an addict.


, I've been watching all your other PJ posts. There was one not too long ago.  500 shampoos and 1000 conditioners or something.


----------



## skyborn09 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - none
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Elasta Qp Creme Conditioning Shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - UBH deep conditioner
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Elasta QP Intense Conditioner
5. Flat iron - conair (only on roots though)
6. hair oil - Hollywood beauty olive oil or carrot oil
7. Blow dryer - none
8. Leave in - none
9. Homemade concoction - none
10. Regimen - look in my fotki
(Bonus) Growth aid - none
(Bonus) Pre Poo - i stopped prepooin but i will every now n then with ubh conditioner if needed for protein
(Bonus) Co wash - none
(Bonus) Relaxer - depends on whats in the cabinet 
__________________


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> , I've been watching all your other PJ posts. There was one not too long ago.  500 shampoos and 1000 conditioners or something.



Okay, I am not _that_ bad It was 480 shampoo's not 500


----------



## LovelyLionessa (Apr 10, 2008)

*I love these kind of threads!!*

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Cristophe Clarifying poo*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *CON (green label), Organix*
3. Protein conditioner - *ORS Replenishing or Hair Mayo *
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Trader Joe's Nourish Spa*
5. Flat iron - *Maxiglide*
6. hair oil - *Spectrum Virgin Unrefined Coconut oil*
7. Blow dryer - *Babybliss Ionic Hood Dryer*
8. Leave in - *QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream, Nexxus Headdress*
9. Homemade concoction - *DC treat: LeKair Cholesterol Plus + ORS Replenshing+ JBCO *
10. Regimen - *2x a week DC/pre-poo, sulfate free poo, condition, airdry or rollerset, overnight buns or braidouts*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *amla/brahmi/bringraj oils*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *LeKair, Dabur Amla oil*
(Bonus) Co wash - *n/a*
(Bonus) Relaxer -*ORS Lye*


----------



## MizaniLocs (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *V05 Kiwi Lime and Squeeze
*2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *CON red/green label*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee 2 minute Keratin*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Keracare Humecto*
5. Flat iron -*SEDU*
6. hair oil - *Vatika Oil*
7. Blow dryer - *Don't use!*
8. Leave in - *Sunsilk TLC*
9. Homemade concoction -* No time for all of that lol!*
10. Regimen - *Pre-poo, wash, DC, airdry. Moisturize daily.*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Don't use!*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *Vatika oil+ Cholesterol conditioner*
(Bonus) Co wash - *No time for all of that lol!*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *ORS regular no-lye*


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -CON green
3. Protein conditioner -
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Motions Moisture Plus
5. Flat iron -
6. hair oil -WGO/BT
7. Blow dryer -
8. Leave in -Profectiv Breakfree
9. Homemade concoction -
10. Regimen -Low mani, dc at every wash, moisture and seal
(Bonus) Growth aid -BT
(Bonus) Pre Poo -Amla Oil
(Bonus) Co wash -
(Bonus) Relaxer - Mizani for fine/color treated


----------



## MissB (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Redken Cleansing Cream
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Elasta QP shampoo for relaxed hair, Keracare Hydrating and Detangling
3. Protein conditioner - Affirm 5 N 1 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Design Essentials Stimulations
5. Flat iron - Chi
6. hair oil - Keracare Essential Oils for the Hair, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil
7. Blow dryer - Gold N Hot Ionic
8. Leave in - Keracare, Bumble and Bumble
9. Homemade concoction -adding hair polish and oil to make oil sheen
10. Regimen - wash and condition once a week
(Bonus) Growth aid - 
(Bonus) Co wash - Elucence Moisture Balance
(Bonus) Relaxer - Affirm or Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp


----------



## Queen V (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra Clarifying
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - KeraCare Dry and Itchy
3. Protein conditioner - KeraCare Super Reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - NTM/Joico
5. Flat iron - N/A
6. hair oil - N/A
7. Blow dryer - N/A
8. Leave in - Nexxus Humectress
9. Homemade concoction - N/A
10. Regimen - Moisturize twice daily with either Dudley's or NTM Silk Touch; co-wash at least once per week with NTM Daily Deep Conditioner; poo-wash weekly (currently using KeraCare Dry and Itchy); vitamins: multivitamin, calcium, Hair/Skin/Nails supplement, Biotin, MSM, Evening Primrose Oil; relax every 8 weeks (at the earliest)


----------



## chebaby (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - keracare 1st lather
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -suave professionals 2 in 1
3. Protein conditioner - dont have one right now
4. Moisturizing conditioner - suave professionals and keracare humecto and HE LTR
5. Flat iron - GVP (or something like that)
6. hair oil - spectrum coconut oil and JBCO
7. Blow dryer - i dont know the name of it but its the bomb
8. Leave in - salerm 21 b5
9. Homemade concoction - dont have one
10. Regimen - every wednsday i co wash with one of the HE condishioners, and put in my salerm 21 b5 and roler set. in my spray bottle i have 4 parts water and 1 part JBCO. every sat. or sun. i wash with suave 2 in 1, deep condish  with keracare or suave humectant under the hooded drier for no less than 35 minutes. then i rollerset after using the salerm leave in. everyday i moisturize my hair with keracare creme hairdress and seal (not everyday anymore) with JBCO.
(Bonus) Growth aid - None yet but i will be going to vitamine shop this wknd
(Bonus) Pre Poo - spectrum coconut oil
(Bonus) Co wash - HE LTR, or BO, or HH
(Bonus) Relaxer -  transitioning
__________________


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV rinse 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nasabb's Teawyn Shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Mane and Tail
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Pantene Hydrating Curl
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide
6. hair oil - ylang ylang, wild growth, jamaican castor oil, coconut oil
7. Blow dryer -Conair
 8. Leave in - Redken Heavy Detangling Cream/Qhemet Alma & olive oil heavy cream
9. Homemade concoction - My veggie glycerine mix
10. Regimen - No heat, cowash whenever I want, biweekly clarify 
(Bonus) Growth aid - Sulphur 8
(Bonus) Co wash - whenever I feel like it
(Bonus) Relaxer - I'm natural


----------



## RegaLady (Apr 10, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -none,yet
2. Moisturizing/Detangling  Shampoo -cream of nature green bottle
3. Protein conditioner -none yet
4. Moisturizing conditioner -QP intense conditioner mixed with olive oil
5. Flat iron -RED
6. hair oil -ORS tea tree oil, extra vergin olive oil, shea butter oil
7. Blow dryer -none
8. Leave in -Infusium leave-in
9. Homemade concoction -aloe vera gel mixed with olive oil and shea butter, and leave on hair for 15 min
10. Regimen -Trying to get it together
(Bonus) Growth aid -Getting GS, hope it works!
(Bonus) Pre Poo -not, yet
(Bonus) Co wash -not yet
(Bonus) Relaxer - Trying to find a good one
__________________


----------



## MizAvalon (Apr 10, 2008)

I can't even think of 10 products but I like having this thread as a future reference!


----------



## Mandy4610 (Apr 11, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, I am not _that_ bad It was 480 shampoo's not 500


Riiiiiiiiiiight!!! HUGE difference.


----------



## talata (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo – Shikakai Bar
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo/Rinse – Ayurvedic Tea (Amla, Brhingraj, Brahmi, Shikakai)
3. Protein conditioner – Aubrey Protein Cond or aphogee (for hard core protein)
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Keracare humecto or Silicon Mix/ Mrs  Keys Cocktail 
5. Flat iron – None (Magnetic Rollers/ Curlformers)
6. Hair oil – Coconut oil, Vatika Oil, Castor Oil
7. Blow dryer – None (Hooded Dryer)
8. Leave in - Keracare, Salerm 21, Giovanni Direct Leave-in
9. Homemade concoction - none
10. Regimen - not set, but deep con every week
(Bonus) Growth aid – Vitamins (Biotin, MSM, GNC Ultra Meg.), GRO Aut oil
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika, Amla, Coconut oils
(Bonus) Co wash – Karacare Dry and Itchy Scalp
(Bonus) Relaxer – Elasta QP (Normal)


----------



## talata (Apr 11, 2008)

Thinking of adding Mega-TEK as a growth aid.


----------



## cecilie (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - None
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON 
3. Protein conditioner - ORS Hair mayonaise 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Nexxus humectress , NTM daily conditionner 
5. Flat iron - No direct heat
6. hair oil - EVOO, Coconut , Shea, Castor,Jojoba 
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - NTM silk touch .
9. Homemade concoction - /
10. Regimen - see in my Fotki .
(Bonus) Growth aid - Surge ultra  max ,Sulfur 8 .
(Bonus) Pre Poo - oils with  Lustasilk cholestérol and honey .
(Bonus) Co wash - Motions conditionner , NTM daily  conditioner .
(Bonus) Relaxer - Organics by Africa Best

Tht's all for me .
__________________


----------



## blackmaven (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Nexxus Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare hydrating shampoo or CON
3. Protein conditioner - ORS or Aphogee 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Keracare Humecto or Kenra MC
5. Flat iron - FHI or Sedu(chi silk infusion heat protector)
6. hair oil - Sweet Almond Oil,Coconut almost any  oil
7. Blow dryer -(Gold N Hot I don't even use it) PIbbs hair dryer 
8. Leave in - Keracare leave-in,NTM,
9. Homemade - My MN concoction (use every blue moon)
10. Regimen - wash weekly,condition,summer co-wash 
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Alma oil or coconut oil
(Bonus) Co wash - VO5 or Suave cheap conditioners
(Bonus) Relaxer - ORS or Keracare


----------



## Ivie184 (Apr 11, 2008)

*................................
*


----------



## clever (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -*Joico Chelating*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Design Essentials moisture retention*3. Protein conditioner - *Primrose Reconstructor*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Kenra MC*5. Flat iron - *CHI*
6. hair oil - n/a
7. Blow dryer -n/a
8. Leave in - *Sunsilk anti-esponja*
9. Homemade - n/a
10. Regimen - *co-wash daily,bun,DC,press every 2 months*
(Bonus) Growth aid -n/a
(Bonus) Pre Poo - n/a
(Bonus) Co wash - *Whatever is laying around!*
(Bonus) Relaxer - n/a


----------



## Chanel's Tresses (Apr 11, 2008)

1. *Clarifying Shampoo - None*
2. *Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo* - Con green label
3. *Protein conditioner* -  ORS
4. *Moisturizing conditioner* - TJ nourish spa, HE LTR (for now)
5. *Flat iron* - conair (pink one)
6. *hair oil* - Coconut
7. *Blow dryer* - Andis (don't use often)
8. *Leave in* - ntm, he ltr
9. *Homemade concoction* - Water, Coconut Oil, He LTR leave in, Infusium (this week anyway)
10*. Regimen* - Co wash daily with HE LTR, TJ Nourish Spa or VO5, wash with shampoo as needed (every other week usually), Dominican Blowout once a month (may stop this as it gets hotter)
(Bonus) Growth aid - 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Coconut oil, cholesterol
(Bonus) Co wash - He LTR, VO5, TJ Nourish Spa
(Bonus) Relaxer - None transitioning I think
For edges elasta qp mango butter with a little coconut oil
Shout out to my banna clip for when I get tired of a bun!


----------



## domniqqt (Apr 11, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - none
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - giovanni tea tree or smooth as silkl
3. Protein conditioner - aubrey organics
4. Moisturizing conditioner -aubrey organics or giovanni
5. Flat iron - chi
6. hair oil - black castor oil
7. Blow dryer -none
8. Leave in - direct leave in or afro detangler
9. Homemade concoction - none
10. Regimen - cw everyday add leave in and castor oil and then style.  flat iron once every 3 months.
(Bonus) Growth aid - castor oil
(Bonus) Pre Poo - nope
(Bonus) Co wash -everyday giovanni or aubrey or mixed
(Bonus) Relaxer -nope.. natural


----------



## metalkitty (May 27, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Breakthru
3. Protein conditioner - Emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Anything mixed with Porosity Control
5. Flat iron - N/A
6. hair oil - Jojoba
7. Blow dryer -N/A
8. Leave in - Cantu Breakcure
9. Homemade concoction - N/A
10. Regimen - Wash 2x weekly. One clarifying & light protein other with pre poo, both DC for at least 45 minutes.
(Bonus) Growth aid - Just started mixing Proclaim Olive Oil, a little castor oil, and MN
(Bonus) Pre Poo -Disc. NTM Hot oil w/ honey
(Bonus) Co wash - Any Vo5
(Bonus) Relaxer - Currently ORS No lye, the clowns at Sallys lied over the phone and told me they carried ORS Lye, but I went there and had to stick with the No Lye....


----------



## Healthb4Length (May 27, 2008)

I hope this helps you ladies find a solution. PJs click out of the thread NOW if youre an addict lol.

I will give you a category and you have to post your favorite brand/method. Explanations are welcome but try to be straight to the point. To make this easier, just copy and paste.

1. Clarifying Shampoo -DHD Clarifying Poo (Clean)
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -ABBA Moisture Scenstations, Elasta QP Conditioning Shampoo, DHD H20 Moist, Mizani Butter Blends Chelating/Normalizing Poo.
3. Protein conditioner -ORS Replenishing Conditioner, Silk Elements Mayo, ORS Mayo, Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor, Aphogee Hardcore treatment
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Shescentit's Fortifying Mask, Nacadit's Avocado Conditioner, Shescentit's Avocado conditioner
5. Flat iron -Paul Brown Hawaii
6. hair oil -Olive, Coconut, Avocado, 
7. Blow dryer -rarely used...don't remember it's name
8. Leave in -Shescentits' Green Grape Leave-in, RedKen Anti snap, Giovanni Direct Leave-in, Qhemet's Olive detangler
9. Homemade concoction -None, not good mixologist---
10. Regimen -Shampoo every 3 days alternate between protein and moisture treatments, rollersets, braidout/twistouts
(Bonus) Growth aid -OCT
(Bonus) Pre Poo -any conditioner trying to get rid of mixed with some oils, Caramel treatment, Babasu mud, Henna or Alma occasionally
(Bonus) Co wash -Shescentits' Avocado Conditioner, Nacidit's avocado conditioner, Miss Key 10 en 1 plus.
(Bonus) Relaxer -Mizani Butter Blends
__________________


----------



## chebaby (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - keracare 1st lather
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - paul mitchell the wash and redken all soft shampoo
3. Protein conditioner -
4. Moisturizing conditioner - all soft heavy cream
5. Flat iron - remington wet to straight
6. hair oil - JBCO, coconut oil and keracare essential oils
7. Blow dryer -
8. Leave in - salerm 21 w/b5 and nexxus humectress
9. Homemade concoction -
10. Regimen - wash with shampoo and deep condition every sunday. use a leave in and then rollerset. every thursday i co wash, use a leave in and rollerset or flat iron.
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo -
(Bonus) Co wash - redken all soft heavy cream
(Bonus) Relaxer -


----------



## SpyCats (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Diluted shampoo and baking soda
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -AVEDA DR Shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Aveda DR Restructuring Treatment
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Suave daily moisture conditioner
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide
6. hair oil - Coconut oil
7. Blow dryer - Conair blue bird hair dryer
8. Leave in - Giovanni direct leave-in
9. Homemade concoction - Unrefined Shea butter mixed with coconut oil
10. Regimen - DC on dry hair w/ AO Aubrey Organics conditioner, shampoo with Aveda DR, condition with Aveda DR treatment. Twist with unrefined shea butter and coconut oil mixture or roller set with Giovanni Direct and Sabino Moisture Block. Apply leave-in to ends and seal with coconut oil daily. Wear hair in a bun daily 
(Bonus) Growth aid - N/A
(Bonus) Pre Poo - AO Honeysuckle Rose conditioner
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave Daily Moisture Conditioner
(Bonus) Relaxer -[/QUOTE] N/A

My response is in orange


----------



## lilsparkle825 (May 28, 2008)

Mandy4610 said:


> *WARNING: I am a PJ and there is a very very very high chance of this list looking completely different by next week.*


i know that is ac-you-rate. LOL

1. Clarifying Shampoo - suave clarifying
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON blue
3. Protein conditioner - aphogee 2 min, emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol just got knocked off by kenra mc
5. Flat iron - solia
6. hair oil - castor oil/africa's best herbal mixed with EVOO if i'm feelin frisky
7. Blow dryer - ion pink bonnet or andis ionic handheld
8. Leave in - HE LTR or giovanni direct depending on my mood
9. Homemade concoction - i'm not that advanced, sorry
10. Regimen - whatever it takes to achieve the style i am looking for, from cowashing to the whole poo/protein/dc/rollerset/flat iron thing
(Bonus) Growth aid - none
(Bonus) Pre Poo - VO5 and oils if not clarifying
(Bonus) Co wash - VO5 vanilla mint tea or moisture milks
(Bonus) Relaxer - transitioning!

other tools: jf color glaze in brunette and clear, denman d3, sabino mb, baggying, purple satin scarf and pink satin pillowcase


----------



## sylver2 (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -NONE
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -LOREAL VIVE
3. Protein conditioner -KERAPHIX
4. Moisturizing conditioner -NTM DDC
5. Flat iron -MAXIGLIDE
6. hair oil -JOJOBA
7. Blow dryer -CONAIR ION COMB ATTACHMENT
8. Leave in -RUSK SMOOTHER, NTM SILK TOUCH
9. Homemade concoction -JOJOBA OIL & NTM DDC MIXED
10. Regimen -NO COMBING, WASH EVERY 2 WEEKS,BRAIDOUTS MAJORITY OF TIME, STRETCHING 4-6 MONTHS, NTM SILK TOUCH-MOISTURIZER.
(Bonus) Growth aid -NO MANIPULTION
(Bonus) Pre Poo -NO
(Bonus) Co wash -NO
(Bonus) Relaxer -OPTIMUM-NO LYE


----------



## vlucious (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Humectant
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - N/A (dont use one yet for detangeling)
3. Protein conditioner - Tresseme Moisturizing Curls
4. Moisturizing conditioner - VO5, Tresseme, CON
5. Flat iron - n/a
6. hair oil - Coconut, Eucalyptus, Sweet Almond Oil, Castor Oil.
7. Blow dryer - n/a
8. Leave in - Sunsilk CC Defrizz, Tresseme Creme Lotion Leave In, Potion No. 9
9. Homemade concoction - Eucalyptus oil, tresseme MC, Honey
10. Regimen - simple. listen to my hair.
(Bonus) Growth aid - Pomade De Azufre 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Honey, Condish
(Bonus) Co wash - V05, tresseme, sunsilk captivating curls, suave coconut
(Bonus) Relaxer - DO DONT DO THAT. hahahahahahahaha. none! 
______________


----------



## MeechUK (May 28, 2008)

Great Post!

1. Clarifying Shampoo – ACV Rinse
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo – Dr Bronners Lavender, leaves my hair clean without drying it out. I only use after DCing.
3. Protein conditioner – ORS Mayonnaise
4. Moisturizing conditioner – ORS Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner
5. Flat iron - None
6. hair oil – Olive, Jojoba, Avocado and Coconut Oils. Royal Beeswax & Indian Hemp Hair and Scalp Food. ORS Oil Moisturiser
7. Blow dryer - None
8. Leave in - None
9. Homemade concoction – Mixture of oils and conditioners I use
10. Regimen – Weekly DC with alternate weekly oil rinses always followed by an ACV rinse. After washing I use a little oil moisturiser while my hair is damp and either a little Beeswax or Indian Hemp. Every other day I apply a little coconut oil to my ends. I practice low maintenance and keep my hair wrapped over a protective style during the day.

(Bonus) Growth aid – ACV helps to create a healthy environment on my scalp.  
(Bonus) Pre Poo – Sometimes I leave it on overnight so I just shampoo and do an ACV rinse in the morning.
(Bonus) Co wash -
(Bonus) Relaxer -


----------



## vevster (May 28, 2008)

Don't sleep on the Turbie Twist! A must for pre poos and deep conditioning!


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Suave Milk n Honey (when I use poo)*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee 2 min*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Elasta QP Intense, irish moss, coconut milk n honey*
5. Flat iron -*  Sedu 1inch (early bday gift yay)*
6. hair oil -*  Black Castor & Coconut*
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - *Organics Hair mayonnaise leave-in*
9. Homemade concoction - *Purified water, QP intense Castor oil*
10. Regimen - *Co wash once wk, poo once per month, dc once wk, steam treatment 2x mo, moisturize 2x day, heat special occasions only. Keep hair in braids 96% of the time and sleep with satin bonnet*
(Bonus) Growth aid -* Sulphur mix*
(Bonus) Pre Poo -*  None*
(Bonus) Co wash -*  Milk n Honey*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *None*


----------



## SoSweet08 (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *I just use baking soda and water. Works wonderful*

2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *NTM moisturizing shampoo *
3. Protein conditioner - *ORS replenishing (love), ORS hair Mayo, egg mixed up with something, Aphogee Damage Control (for now)*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *NTM DC*
5. Flat iron - *n/a*
6. hair oil - *wgo or evoo*
7. Blow dryer - *n/a*
8. Leave in - *NTM Leave-in or straight hair, Lacio-Lacio (airdry)*
9. Homemade concoction - *Egg, evoo, coconut oil, a little castor oil, and shea butter. *
10. Regimen - *I'm still trying to figure things out but, dc 2x a week, poo 1x, clarify as needed, keep hair and scalp moisturize, airydry or rollerset, use growth aide (BT) if I remember, pre-poo with oils (I have hair vitamins but I keep forgetting to take them). I plan to do henna 1x a month and use aphogee or emergencee 1 week before and 1 week after a relaxer.*
(Bonus) Growth aid -*BT and WGO*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *evoo, coconut oil, castor oil, shea butter, and an egg if needed or just evoo*
(Bonus) Co wash - *No Cowashing for me only deep conditions*
(Bonus) Relaxer -[/quote] *i dunno...*


----------



## Qualitee (May 28, 2008)

............


----------



## so1913 (May 28, 2008)

1. Diffuser
2. Ouchless Headbands
3. Ouchless Ponytail Holders
4. Fantasia IC Gel w/sparkelites
5. Fantasia Thick and Shine Protien Gel
6. Shower Comb
7. Conditioner for cw's
8. Lavender Vanilla Pomade
9. Mixed Chicks Leave In Conditioner/Styling Cream
10. Natural bristle brush


----------



## LivingDoll (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *ORS Creamy Aloe*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Elucence Moisture Balance*
3. Protein conditioner - *Ultra Sheen Duo Tex*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Elucence Moisture Balance*
5. Flat iron - *Andis Elevate Tourmaline Nano-Ceramic 1" (Best $40 I could ever spend!)*
6. hair oil - *Coconut*
7. Blow dryer - *N/A*
8. Leave in -* Salerm 21 B5*
9. Homemade concoction - *Coconut Oil, EVOO peppermint and rosemary sealant*
10. Regimen - *Wash/DC 2x a week*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *None...oh wait...Solaray Hair Nutrients*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *Suave Humectant*
(Bonus) Co wash - *N/A*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Jury's still out...*


----------



## homegirljiggy (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if I replied to this one... but here it goes

1. Clarifying Shampoo - AURA Rosemary mint
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus Therapee
3. Protein conditioner - Silk Elements mayo
4. Moisturizing conditioner -  Nexxus Humectress/ Lekair Cholestral
5. Flat iron - Chi
6. hair oil - coconut oil, olive oil
7. Blow dryer - Vidal Sasson ionic styler
8. Leave in - Herbal essences LTR
9. Homemade concoction - 
10. Regimen - Wash and deep condition every 3-4 days and rollerset, CW when not rollerseting
(Bonus) Growth aid - water, and chicken/beans/rice
(Bonus) Pre Poo - cheapie con with olive oil
(Bonus) Co wash - CON nourish conditioner
(Bonus) Relaxer - Gentle treatment regular
Note: nexxus may be getting replaced by Herbal essences LTR...


----------



## so1913 (May 28, 2008)

I so didn't follow the instructions!!! LOL!!!

READING is fundamental!


----------



## meka (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Keracare 1st Lather
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -Keracare Hydrating Detangling
3. Protein conditioner -Aphogee
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Keracare Humecto
5. Flat iron -Chi
6. hair oil -Queeny's concotion or Kemi
7. Blow dryer -Dont have on
8. Leave in -Lacio Lacio or Keracare Leave in
9. Homemade concoction -My Castor, jojoba, and olive oil mis
10. Regimen -Shampoo Deep Condition once a week, Twist out..
(Bonus) Growth aid -Queeny's concotion, BT, Lenzi's Request
(Bonus) Pre Poo -my homemade concotion
(Bonus) Co wash -aussie moist
(Bonus) Relaxer -SE or Affirm
__________________


----------



## aziza (May 28, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra Clarifying poo and Nexxus Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare Hydrating Detangling 
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 min, emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Nexxus Humectress mixed with castor oil.
5. Flat iron -FHI 
6. hair oil - Coconut Oil and Castor Oil
7. Blow dryer - CHI Turbo
8. Leave in - Organics Hair Mayo Leave-in
9. Homemade concoction -  MN/MTG mix
10. Regimen - Shampoo once every 2 weeks or 1x a week depending on how my hair is feeling. DC 1x a week. Moisturize every other day. Use MN/MTG mixture when I remember.  Wear hair in a bun or twists. Detangle once a week when I DC or Co wash.
(Bonus) Growth aid - MN and MTG
(Bonus) Pre Poo -Apretadora
(Bonus) Co wash - Nexxus Humetress
(Bonus) Relaxer - None


----------



## cieramichele (May 29, 2008)

If youre a pj, STICK with what you posted lol.


----------



## ajacks (May 29, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo: *ACV, AO Swimmer’s Shampoo*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo: *B4A **Max Moisture and Gro Shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner: *AO GPB*
4. Moisturizing conditioner:  *AO Honey Suckle Rose*
5. Flat iron: *Sedu*
6. Hair oil: *EVCO, Castor Oil*
7. Blow dryer:  *Gold N’ Hot Soft Bonnet Dryer (I really want a Pibbs)*
8. Leave in: *B4A Leave-In Conditioning Post-Treatment*
9. Homemade concoction: *MN, EVCO, EVOO and Essential Oil Blend*
10. Regimen: *Deep Condition, Wash, Oil, Seal 1x week; scalp massage/growth aids daily*
(Bonus) Growth aid: *MN mixture, OCT, Gro-Aut, Vitamins*
(Bonus) Pre Poo:  *None*
(Bonus) Co wash: *None*
(Bonus) Relaxer: *Optimum Multi-Mineral*


----------



## MissMusic (May 29, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS Creamy Aloe (get's all the gunk out and moisturizes too)
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - J/A/S/O/N/S Sea Kelp Shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Henna (makes my hair incredibly strong)
4. Moisturizing conditioner - ORS Replenishing Conditioner
5. Flat iron - CHI (only if I have to use one)
6. hair oil - Castor Oil (however I also love, Grapesee/Jojoba/Coconut oil, yes its one word, lol)
7. Blow dryer - Jlbere hot air brush
8. Leave in - Giovanni Direct
9. Homemade concoction - EO Mix (Rosemary, Ylang Ylang, Jojoba/Grapesee Oils)
10. Regimen - Currently Co-Washing Everyother day; Otherwise wash once a week, moisturize nightly, EO mix applied to scalp once a week.
(Bonus) Growth aid - Futurebiotic's Hair Skin and Nails Vitamin's, Flaxseed Oil
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Burt's Bee's Avocado Pree Poo or Oil
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave Humectant (Makes hair feel wonderful)
(Bonus) Relaxer - ORS Lye (never burns me and I do have a sensitive scalp)


----------



## RedVelvet310 (May 29, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - CON red label mixed with baking soda (it clarifies but doesn't make my hair too dry)
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON red label alone
3. Protein conditioner - ORS Mayonnaise and in emergency situations when i need immediate breakage repair I use 2min aPHogee reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - I'm still looking for one.. right now I use ORS replenishing condish and HE Hello Hydration... but I wanna find a better moisturizing DC.. I'm probably gonna buy a Dominican or Brazilian DC when I go down to Florida
5. Flat iron - Don't use flat irons
6. hair oil - Coconut Oil =) mmm coconut oil *drool* 
7. Blow dryer - Don't have one
8. Leave in - HE Hello Hydration mixed with equal parts coconut oil (sooo hydrating)
9. Homemade concoction - My HE mixed with Coconut oil lol I felt so pround when I made it.. its so simple and juvenile but meh
10. Regimen - CoWash everyday (or otherday), Shampp and DC once a week
(Bonus) Growth aid - I use a mixture of MN/sulfur 8/coconut oil when I have braids or weaves in my hair.. it works =)
(Bonus) Pre Poo - I don't prepoo
(Bonus) Co wash - HE Hello Hydration
(Bonus) Relaxer - I'm natural but if I do decide to relax again I'd probably go with Phyto


----------



## danigurl18 (May 29, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave Clarifying
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - NTM
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 min treatment
4. Moisturizing conditioner - NTM
5. Flat iron - dont use one
6. hair oil - Aphogee Essential Oils
7. Blow dryer - dont use one
8. Leave in - Redken Anti-snap
9. Homemade concoction - not yet
10. Regimen - not set
(Bonus) Growth aid - BT
(Bonus) Pre Poo -n/a
(Bonus) Co wash -Suave Humectant
(Bonus) Relaxer - never again


----------



## gmw (May 30, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Suave/VO5 with evoo, honey, and baking soda
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Suave/VO5 with evoo, honey, coconut milk
3. Protein conditioner - yogurt, suave, honey, castor oil, and one egg
4. Moisturizing conditioner - N/A
5. Flat iron - N/A
6. hair oil - evoo, castor oil
7. Blow dryer - N/A
8. Leave in - Giovanni Direct, QB Heavy Cream
9. Homemade concoction - seaweed concoction
10. Regimen - I change this quite often.. I like to co-wash daily until I want a style for while, then I wash every 4-6 days, 
(Bonus) Growth aid - None, just let my hair do its thing
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Homemade concoction #8 
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave/VO5 bumped up
(Bonus) Relaxer - None


----------



## bbdgirl (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll give you a category and you have to post your favorite brand/method. Explanations are welcome but try to be straight to the point. To make this easier, just copy and paste.

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS creamy aloe
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON/GD smooth as silk
3. Protein conditioner - Profectiv growth masque
4. Moisturizing conditioner - bio-infusion hydrating balm/garnier strength and repair
5. Flat iron - CHI
6. hair oil - castor oil/coconut oil
7. Blow dryer - don't use one
8. Leave in - garnier length and strenth leave in/GD leave in
9. Homemade concoction - add SAA and Honeyquat to conditioners/relaxers
10. Regimen - wash hair 2x/wk, DC 2x/wk, protein as needed, airdry, flexirod rollersets, braidouts or wash n goes
(Bonus) Growth aid - sulfur 8
(Bonus) Pre Poo - don't pre-poo
(Bonus) Co wash - Tresemme thermal recovery, HE LTR
(Bonus) Relaxer -[/quote] mizani


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *1 tbls of Baking soda to 16 oz of distilled water*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *homemade Castile shampoo....*
3. Protein conditioner - *Yogurt, Eggs, Cassia or Milk*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Oyin or homemade concoction.....Along with STEAM*
5. Flat iron - *MaxiGlide, Sedu*
6. hair oil - *All High EFA oils..... EVOO, Sunflower, Almond, Coconut, meadowfoam, jojoba, Avocado, Grapeseed, Castor and EO's*
7. Blow dryer - *Babyllis ionic ( don't use it much)*
8. Leave in - *Oyin Greg juice or Homemade*
9. Homemade concoction - *Caramel, Leave in, oils, butters, Twist gel, etc, etc*,
10. Regimen - *Ummmmm - Too long to put here. In my fotki.... Regularly I do this: pre poo, poo, oil rinse, post poo, leave ins*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Prayer, patience and Vitamins*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Caramel, yogurt, etc...
(Bonus) Co wash - I don't do this.....
(Bonus) Relaxer -  *Never again......*


----------



## Namilani (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - I use Nexxus Botanoil mixed with Salerm and ACV, so I'll call that my favorite. I don't clarify often...
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare Hydrating Detangling 
3. Protein conditioner - Nexxus Keraphix 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Mizani Moisturfuse and Kenra MC
5. Flat iron - Corioliss
6. hair oil - KeraCare Essential
7. Blow dryer - I don't like to blow-dry my hair, so I don't have a favorite.
8. Leave in - KeraCare Leave-in & Redken Anti-Snap
9. Homemade concoction - All the things I added to my Design Essentials Leave-in
10. Regimen - I keep it relatively simple and do the same thing over and over
(Bonus) Growth aid - I've never found one
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Mizani Fulfyl
(Bonus) Co wash - Proclaim Aloe & Shea Butter
(Bonus) Relaxer - Mizani


----------



## ladylina (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Pantene Pro V
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Kenra & Con red label
3. Protein conditioner -Aphogee 2 Min
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC, Paul Mitchell The Conditioner and my own mix
5. Flat iron - Sedu
6. hair oil - Vatika and Coconut
7. Blow dryer - I dont use
8. Leave in - Silk touch,Paul Mitchell The Detangler, garnier sleek and shine leave in
9. Homemade concoction - My super moisture mix (Kenra MC, Neutrogena recovery mask, Silcon mix, Ors pak, Mmp, evoo, honey and coconut oil mix together in a jar)
10. Regimen - co wash every 3 days in the summer, in the winter wash my hair once a week dc every time I wash
(Bonus) Growth aid - I dont use
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika and Aphogee
(Bonus) Co wash - garnier dry and damaged con and Con red label
(Bonus) Relaxer -Vitale Mild


----------



## eunique (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV Rinse
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Still searching. 
3. Protein conditioner - ORS Repleninshing Pack. 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Still searching, I currently use Nexxus Humectress.
5. Flat iron - *X*
6. hair oil - Kemi Oyl, makes my fro'so soft. 
7. Blow dryer - My alien dome of doom! 
8. Leave in - Still searching for a good one. 
(Bonus) Co wash - V05 Free Me Freesia Conditioner


----------



## ravenmerlita (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nexxus Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Kerastase Bain Satin 3
3. Protein conditioner - Yuko Phiten Repair
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Yuko Phiten Bella Treatment
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide MP
6. hair oil - Coconut Oil
7. Blow dryer - Elchim Davinci 5000 Ionic Generator
8. Leave in - Lazartigue Disentangling Silk Protein Spray
9. Homemade concoction - Olive oil-Coconut-Castor oil mix
10. Regimen - Wash & set 2-3x/wk, DC weekly, hardcore protein treatment every 6-8 weeks, occasional wash-n-goes
(Bonus) Growth aid - Biotin
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Coconut Oil, Fekkai Overnight Repair
(Bonus) Co wash - Devacare No Poo
(Bonus) Relaxer - none


----------



## peacelove (Jun 6, 2008)

Of course, this is all gonna change in a week or so. 

1. Clarifying Shampoo - RUSK CLARIFY
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - ELUCENCE MOISTURE BENEFITS
3. Protein conditioner - ELUCENCE EXTENDED MOISTURE REPAIR
4. Moisturizing conditioner - RIGHT NOW PUREOLOGY HYDRATE - I THINK!
5. Flat iron - eh, don't have a fave.
6. hair oil -MONOI OIL - HANDS DOWN!
7. Blow dryer - CHI
8. Leave in -AG FAST FOOD
9. Homemade concoction - WATER, MONOI OIL & ELUCENCE CONDITIONER
10. Regimen - FOR SUMMMER - WASH AND GO
(Bonus) Growth aid - none
(Bonus) Pre Poo - OJON
(Bonus) Co wash -don't do that
(Bonus) Relaxer - ELUCENCE, I GUESS.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra clarifying shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - nioxin and giovanni triple treat
3. Protein conditioner - joico kpak and emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC
5. Flat iron - FHI
6. hair oil -castor oil
7. Blow dryer - Mary Kate and Ashley. Had it since i was 17 
8. Leave in - Kiehls and giovanni vitapro
9. Homemade concoction - i dont really have one
10. Regimen - CO wash every 2 days
(Bonus) Growth aid - Megatek mixed with lenzi's request oil and nadia scalp elixir
(Bonus) Pre Poo - whatever i can mix up in my bathroom
(Bonus) Co wash - V05 kiwi and lime
(Bonus) Relaxer - Silk elements


----------



## RosesBlack (Jun 6, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Baking soda+water
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Tresemme for dry or damaged hair.
3. Protein conditioner - Egg. coconut milk mix
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Coconut milk, cholesterol mix
5. Flat iron - Not sure
6. hair oil - Coconut oil
7. Blow dryer - Not sure
8. Leave in - Hollywood Beauty Olive Oil cream
9. Homemade concoction - My henna mix 
10. Regimen - Super simple.
(Bonus) Growth aid - My sulphur mix
(Bonus) Pre Poo -  Coconut oil+con
(Bonus) Co wash - Whiterain tropical coconut con
(Bonus) Relaxer - Ors Olive oil one


----------



## neeka387 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ok, so I know nothing about hair or good hair care, and I'm also new to LHCF. I'm hoping to learn a lot here, but I have a question...


Is a moisturizing conditioner the same as a deep conditioner?erplexed


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS Aloe Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Elasta QP conditioning shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - breakage control serum (Elasta)
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Elasta DPR
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide
6. hair oil - coconut/vatika oil
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - elasta qp leave in
9. Homemade concoction - vatika mixed with BT (sorta homemade)
10. Regimen - cowash every other day with bantu on wet day, bun on dry day, BT on dry day, moisturizer and seal every night.  Weekly wash with ORS shampoo, DC with ORS pak, leave in, seal, bantu  knots. 
(Bonus) Growth aid - BT
(Bonus) Pre Poo - amla and any old conditioner
(Bonus) Co wash - HE HH


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 7, 2008)

neeka387 said:


> Ok, so I know nothing about hair or good hair care, and I'm also new to LHCF. I'm hoping to learn a lot here, but I have a question...
> 
> 
> Is a moisturizing conditioner the same as a deep conditioner?erplexed



Well you can get a MOISTURIZING deep conditioner.  Some deep conditioners are "reconstructive" and contain more proteins. Some conditioners you own can be used as deep conditioners depending on what it says.


----------



## apemay1969 (Jun 7, 2008)

homegirljiggy said:


> Not sure if I replied to this one... but here it goes
> 
> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - AURA Rosemary mint
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus Therapee
> ...



That was a growth aid for my behind.


----------



## Sepia_Rose (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -  Suave Daily Clarifying + a little baking soda
 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Redken All Soft
 3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee for Damaged Hair (not really a conditioner I know but it's the only protein product I use)
 4. Moisturizing conditioner - Redken All Soft Heavy Cream (LOOOOVE this stuff )
 5. Flat iron - none, I don't use heat 
 6. hair oil - mixture of Jojoba & Avocado oil
 7. Blow dryer - um..not sure. A real cheap one tho 
 8. Leave in - Redken Smooth Down Detangling Cream
 9. Homemade concoction - none
 10. Regimen - Shampoo and condition once a week, co-wash & deep condition once a week, clarify once a month, protein treatment every six weeks, blow dry on medium heat.

(Bonus) Growth aid - MSM, Shapley's MTG, Multivitamins (Green Source Multi from Puritan's Pride) 
(Bonus) Pre Poo -none
(Bonus) Co wash - Redken All Soft Heavy Cream
(Bonus) Relaxer - Phyto (Index 1)


----------



## glamazon386 (Jun 7, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - I don't clarify my hair. 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus Therappe
3. Protein conditioner - ORS Pak
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Nexxus Humectress I also use one by Fantasia IC
5. Flat iron - Maxiglide
6. hair oil - I don't use oil on my hair.
7. Blow dryer - I don't use a blowdryer on my hair.
8. Leave in - Nexxus Humectress
9. Homemade concoction - Don't use these
10. Regimen - A very simple one
(Bonus) Growth aid - MN
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Any of my dc's overnight
(Bonus) Co wash - I don't do this either.
(Bonus) Relaxer -[/QUOTE] My hair is natural but when I was relaxed Mizani.


----------



## LikeNoOther (Jun 8, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Keracare 1st Lather*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Keracare Hydrating & Detangling*
3. Protein conditioner - *n/a*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Keracare Humecto (tub) and/or Paul Mitchell Supercharged*
5. Flat iron - *CHI original 1"*
6. hair oil - *Keracare Essential Oils*
7. Blow dryer - *Gold n' Hot Hooded Dryer*
8. Leave in - *When not wrapping, Keracare. When wrapping, Keracare Foam Wrap Lotion *
9. Homemade concoction - *n/a*
10. Regimen - *Every 5-7 days:  Wash, DC 20-30mins, Wrap, apply a little moisturizer and that's it!* 
(Bonus) Growth aid - *n/a*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *Ojon Restorative Treatment (VERY sporadically)*
(Bonus) Co wash - *n/a*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Design Essentials Sensitive Scalp Lye (at Salon ONLY)*


----------



## AidaCristina (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm transisitioning,in my 8th month
1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Qhemet Biologics Egyptian Weatgrass Cleansing Tea*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Kinky Curly Come Clean Moisturizing Shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner - *Motions Protein Reconstructor*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner,Qhemet Biologics Root Butter Cream & QB Olive cream Conditioner&Detangler,Kinky Curly Knot Today*
5. Flat iron -Dont use
6. hair oil - *Kinky Curly Transistioners Tonic,Coconut Oil,Jojoba Oil,Qhemet Biologics Amla Oil,EVOO,Castor Oil*
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - *Curls Ecstacy hair Tea Conditioner*
9. Homemade concoction - *spritz with Suave,EVOO,essential oils*
10. Regimen - *Havent got a steady one,but usually wash with Qhemet Shampoo once a week,co-wash about 2 times a week. Deep Condition once a week,daily conditioner with one of the Qhemet Product,seal with an oil of choice.Trim my hair every month so I wont have to do a Big BC,braid my hair every night so that I have a braid out during the day to blend the relaxed hair with my NG,ORS Mayo mask once every 2 week and Motions Protein reconstructor once a month*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *oils*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *Oil Rinse*
(Bonus) Co wash - *Suave*
(Bonus) Relaxer - x


----------



## GeorgiaCutie (Jun 8, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo- Ion Clarifying or Suave
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON (green label)
3. Protein conditioner- Aphogee 2 minute reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner- ORS Pak and Motions Moisture Plus
5. Flat iron- FHI
6. hair oil- Castor Oil and EVOO
7. Blow dryer- Hot Tools Rollaround Dryer
8. Leave in - Salerm 21 and Lacio Lacio
9. Homemade concoction- n/a
10. Regimen- Wash and DC 1X week, Airdry or sit under dryer, and flat iron
11. Relaxer- Mizani Lye Relaxer Regular


----------



## asubeauty (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm a relaxed 4a

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS Creamy Aloe
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus Humectress
3. Protein conditioner -Aphogee 2 min Keratin reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Pantene R&N Breakage Defense Mask
5. Flat iron - I don' t really use a flat iron, but I have a cheapie Wal-mart one
6. hair oil - Kemi oyl mixed with almond oil
7. Blow dryer - I loved the Ion soft bonnet hair dryer, but it died.  I'll see how I like the Carel from Sally's.
8. Leave in - Lacio Lacio or NTM Silk Touch Leave in Cream
9. Homemade concoction - I don't really have one
10. Regimen - Pre-poo with Amla oil and any old conditioner, wash and DC with conditioner sealed with almond oil, rollerset with leave in and serum, sit under the dryer, wrap, and wrap at night to maintain or bun if I'm several weeks post touch up.
(Bonus) Growth aid - none
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Amla and any conditioner
(Bonus) Co wash - I don't co wash
(Bonus) Relaxer - Mizani Sensitive Scalp


----------



## neeka387 (Jun 8, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Well you can get a MOISTURIZING deep conditioner.  Some deep conditioners are "reconstructive" and contain more proteins. Some conditioners you own can be used as deep conditioners depending on what it says.





Thank you so much for the answer.


----------



## myronnie (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nexxus Aloe Rid or ORS Aloe
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Creme of Nature green
3. Protein conditioner - ORS Mayonnaise 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Proclaim Aloe&Shea Conditioner
5. Flat iron - none i don't use heat
6. hair oil - Coconut oil/Castor oil. I will always love them
7. Blow dryer - none i don't use heat
8. Leave in - Neutrogena Triple Moisture
9. Homemade concoction - My hair butter, a mix of avocado butter, coco oil, and shea butter  // mixing hempseed butter and avocado butter into deep conditioners
10. Regimen - Wash weekly and dc weekly. Cowash in between washes. I wash in two braids (has made all the difference) and relax twice a year.
(Bonus) Growth aid - nada
(Bonus) Pre Poo - none anymore..my hair wasn't getting clean
(Bonus) Co wash - Suave coconut conditioner
(Bonus) Relaxer - ORS No-Lye Regular


----------



## SouthernTease (Jun 9, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV RINSE
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - GODREJ 3-IN-1 (India)
3. Protein conditioner - Mane 'N Tail
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Suave Tropical Coconut
5. Flat iron - CHI
6. hair oil - Coconut & Evoo
7. Blow dryer -
8. Leave in - Giovanni Direct
9. Homemade concoction - 
10. Regimen - Cowash & Wet Bun
(Bonus) Growth aid - 
(Bonus) Pre Poo -
(Bonus) Co wash -
(Bonus) Relaxer -
_______________


----------



## natstar (Jul 12, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Nexxus Aloe Rid
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - elucence moisture benefits
3. Protein conditioner - Aubrey GPB or ORS Hair Mayo
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Activate Hair Repair or MOP Extreme Moisture
5. Flat iron -Solia
6. hair oil -coconut or avocado
7. Blow dryer - any-can't remember-don't use often
8. Leave in -MOP leave in
9. Homemade concoction -whipped shea w/avocado, almond, castor and coconut oil
10. Regimen -This summer: Wash every other week. Moisturize and seal ends daily w/humectress and oil. Wearing twists all summer. I have to get my fall/winter routine together. 
(Bonus) Growth aid -None
(Bonus) Pre Poo -Any of my thousands of conditioners with oil added
(Bonus) Co wash -HE LTR w/meadowfoam seed oil


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 12, 2008)

1. *Clarifying Shampoo* - Baking Soda and Warm Water (The BEST!)
2. *Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo* - Don't really poo
3. *Protein conditioner* - ORS Hair Mayo w/ egg, olive oil, honey
4. *Moisturizing conditioner* -Elasta QP DPR or AubreyOrganics Honeysuckle Rose w/ olive oil, honey, coconut milk
5. *Flat iron* - no direct heat!
6. *hair oil* -coconut, castor, or jojoba
7. *Blow dryer* - soft bonnet...ion, i think
8. *Leave in* -AfroDetangler
9. *Homemade concoction* - giovanni direct leave-in, water, coconut oil, glycerin, tea tree, lavender, and eucalyptus essential oils (every day moisturizer)
10. *Regimen* -

Summer:  Clarify w/ baking soda & warm water as needed, Deep condition 2X a week; moisturize ends and edges daily w/ homemade spritz and seal with coconut/jojoba oil & peppermint oil mix; wear low manipulation, protective styles; detangle at least once a week; wear satin bonnets at night

Winter:  braid own hair; (as needed) wash scalp using Q-Tips with baking soda & warm water; cowash/wash braids w/ diluted product using C&G method; moisturize ends & edges w/ spritz and seal w/ oil everyday and use a hair strengthener as needed; DC w/ diluted mixture once a week; make use of headwraps to protect hair from the cold; wear satin bonnets at night and baggy as needed

(Bonus) Growth aid - Have BT; will begin using again once I braid my hair; drinking lots of water, exercising, and eating healthy helps, too

(Bonus) Pre Poo - conditioner mixed with oil and perhaps coconut milk

(Bonus) Co wash -suave tropical coconut or vo5 strawberries and cream


----------



## hOnii (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -keracare 1st lather
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -aveda damage remedy or Kenra moisturizing shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - aveda damage remedy, aubrey gbp
4. Moisturizing conditioner -aubrey organics honeysuckle rose
5. Flat iron - solia 1-1/4
6. hair oil -I don't use oil, but my fave moisturizer is Aveda universal styling creme
7. Blow dryer -conair infiniti tourmaline
8. Leave in -giovanni direct
9. Homemade concoction -honeysuckle rose conditioner, keracare essential oils, olive oil, honey, castor oil. Microwave for 10 sec, slather in hair, and deep condition w/ heat!
10. Regimen -wash once per week & deep condition. follow with leave-in, aveda usc, heat protector. Detangle mostly with fingers, and blowdry on the lowest heat setting. flat iron on low heat. 
(Bonus) Growth aid -N/A
(Bonus) Pre Poo -N/A
(Bonus) Co wash -N/a
(Bonus) Relaxer -Affirm fiberguard lye, every 8 weeks


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 13, 2008)

Great thread CM. 

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra Clarifying/Chelating Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Kenra MS
3. Protein conditioner - (Soft) Nexxus Keraphix or Aphogee / (Hard) Emergencee
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra MC & Alter Ego Rebalancing Conditioner
5. Flat iron - Sedu 
6. hair oil - Carrot Oil Cream (new love) & add Rosemary Oil
7. Blow dryer - Hot Tools Tourmaline 1875 Watts 
8. Leave in - Kenra, Alter Ego Rebalanicing. Lacio Lacio, Salerm & Lottabody
9. Homemade concoction - 
10. Regimen - DC weekly. No heat till hair is in tip top shape
(Bonus) Growth aid - Dominican oil w/ rosemary oil (used sparingly)
(Bonus) Pre Poo - N/A
(Bonus) Co wash - N/A
(Bonus) Relaxer - Affirm Regular


----------



## Blessed_Angel (Jul 13, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nioxin : it detoxifies my scalp
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Giovanni Deeper Moisture
> 3. Protein conditioner - Mane N Tail
> 4. Moisturizing conditioner - Aussie Deep 3 Minute Miracle
> ...


 
I need to get one of those....off to ebay.


----------



## tasty0619 (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -*PM Shampoo Two*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -*Keracare Hydrating Detangling*
3. Protein conditioner -*Aphogee 2 Min*
4. Moisturizing conditioner -*NONE*
5. Flat iron -*CHI*
6. hair oil -*Castor/Coconut Mix*
7. Blow dryer -*umm what??? CHI Rocket*
8. Leave in -*HE LTR*
9. Homemade concoction -*Castor/Coconut Mix*
10. Regimen -* It varies*
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo -
(Bonus) Co wash -*1st. Phyto Organics Humectin 2nd.**Suave Coconut*
(Bonus) Relaxer -*Silk Elements Lye*


----------



## Thann (Jul 13, 2008)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *ORS Aloe Shampoo*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Joico Moisture Recovery Shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Joico Moisture Recovery Cond./ Joico Hair Balm
*5. Flat iron - *Sedu*
6. Hair oil - *Chi Silkl Infusions*
7. Blow dryer - *Vidal Sasson **Ion*
8. Leave in - *Aphogee Pro- Vitamin*
9. Homemade concoction - *Carmel Treatment*
10. Regimen - *10-12 week stretches, Weekly Poo/DC,  Protective Styling*

(Bonus) Growth aid - *None*
(Bonus) Pre Poo -* Don't Pre-poo*
(Bonus) Co wash -*Don't Co-wash, only deep condition*
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Affirm Fiberguard*


----------



## iNicola (Jun 8, 2009)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Pantene Pro-V Purity
 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare Hydrating Detangling shampoo
 3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstructor
 4. Moisturizing conditioner - Keracare Humecto
 5. Flat iron - I have one but don't use it
 6. Hair oil - Coconut Oil
 7. Blow dryer - I have one but don't use it
 8. Leave in - NTM silk touch
 9. Homemade concoction - Rosewater, glycerin and aloe vera gel (soon to be modified)
 10. Regimen - Simplified version, wash twice per week, dc w/steam (most times), bi weekly protein treatment
 (Bonus) Growth aid - MT and essential oils mixture
 (Bonus) Pre Poo - I don't pre poo
 (Bonus) Co wash - I don't co wash
 (Bonus) Relaxer - Thinking of trying Affirm next time around


----------



## Auburn (Jun 8, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> Great thread CM.
> 
> 1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra Clarifying/Chelating Shampoo
> 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Kenra MS
> ...



Thank you 
I see many people copied this idea after me.


----------



## Optimistic (Jun 8, 2009)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Garnier Fructise Hydrating Curls
 2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Garnier Fructise Hydrating Curls
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 Min Keratin Reconstructor
 4. Moisturizing conditioner - Suave Humectant
 5. Flat iron - Dont own one
 6. Hair oil - Coconut Oil
 7. Blow dryer - dryer bonnet... used for deep condiioning sometimes
 8. Leave in - Mixed Chicks
 9. Homemade concoction - none at the moment
 10. Regimen - co-wash every other day, clarify and deep condition sunday, protien tretment on wed with a deep condtion right after
 (Bonus) Growth aid - none at the moment
(Bonus) Pre Poo - I don't pre poo
 (Bonus) Co wash - co wash every other day
 (Bonus) Relaxer - I dont relax, im natural


----------



## CA*Nappy (Jun 18, 2010)

This sounds like a good list for way back when and might be still good for today.  Any updates or new list items to add?


----------



## MsPlatinumbsf (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Hair one
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -Aussie
3. Protein conditioner -MNT, Aphogee
4. Moisturizing conditioner -VO55. Flat iron -None...have not flat iron in forever do not even own one
6. hair oil -Coconut, Jojoba, Vitamin E, Sweet Almond
7. Blow dryer -None-air dry only
8. Leave in -Giovanni Direct Leave in
9. Homemade concoction -NA
10. Regimen -Co wash every other day and DC 2x wk, moisture daily and baggy ends daily and Juicey.
(Bonus) Growth aid -Mega T, BeeMine and Castor oil
(Bonus) Pre Poo -oils, aussie con and honey
(Bonus) Co wash -VO5, HE, MnT
(Bonus) Relaxer - Silk Elements


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 19, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Chagrin Valley Summer Sunshine or Terax Latte
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Don't have a favorite yet but Giovanni 50/50 is ok
3. Protein conditioner - AOGPB
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Curl Junkie Curl Assurance Daily Conditioner
5. Flat iron -Hana Professional
6. hair oil -coconut oil / wheat germ oil (I alternate)
7. Blow dryer -no clue
8. Leave in - MyHoneyChild Type 3 Creme
9. Homemade concoction -hehe my spritzer with water, jojoba, evco, eucalyp, t.t., lav, oils and aloe vera gel
10. Regimen -prepoo, deepcondition, wash, acv rinse, leave in, detangle, oil or tightlycurly method sometimes
(Bonus) Growth aid - burdock root & nettle mix & futurebiotics hair skin and nails
(Bonus) Pre Poo - jojoba oil
(Bonus) Relaxer -when I was relaxed I LOOOOOVED Soft&Beautiful Botanicals for sensitive scalp hehe I even have one in the bathroom incase I feel like a texlax lol


----------



## dede1129 (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Cantu Shea Butter Moisturizing Shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Main N Tail/Mega Tek
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Garnier Fructis Fortifying Cream Conditioner
5. Flat iron -CHI
6. hair oil -coconut oil
7. Blow dryer -Hot N Gold
8. Leave in - Aphoghee Leave in
9. Homemade concoction -my juice (Water, coconut oil, 14 in 1 Hawaiian Silky)
10. Regimen -Shampoo and condition 1X weekly, DC 1X weekly, Air dry, Co wash 3X weekly, moisturize daily with my Juice!
(Bonus) Growth aid - Biotin, WGO
(Bonus) Relaxer -Texlax with ORS, No Lye, Normal


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Elucence Volume Clarifying Shampoo*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Elucence Moisture Benefits Shampoo*
3. Protein conditioner - *Aubrey Organics GPB* (LIGHT) & *Elucence Extended Moisture Repair Treatment* (MEDIUM/HARD)
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Elucence Moisture Balancing Conditioner*
5. Flat iron - *Sedu*
6. Hair Oil - *Camellia Seed Oil* (SEALANT) & *Avocado Oil* (add to DCs)
7. Blow dryer - *Sedu*
8. Leave in - *N/A*
9. Homemade concoction - *N/A*
10. Regimen - *Too lazy to type out my regimen*
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Never used one*
(Bonus) Co wash - *TRESemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner *
(Bonus) Relaxer - *Linange Shea Butter Relaxer*


----------



## SimJam (Jun 24, 2010)

1. *Clarifying Shampoo* - Suave clarifying
2. *Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo* - African Black Soap
3. *Protein conditioner* - Lamaur Bone Marrow
4.* Moisturizing conditioner* - Queen Helen cholesterol
5. Flat iron - dont have one yet, but Imma get a SEDU
6. *hair oil* - avocado
7. Blow dryer -
8. *Leave in* - HE LTR or breaks over
9. *Homemade concoction* - glycerine/water/aloevera juice
*10. Regimen -* poo wash every 2 weeks before I re-twist, co-wash inbetween. DC with every wash (moisture or protein) --- juice and seal every day
*(Bonus) Growth aid* - MT/MN/Sulphur
*(Bonus) Pre Poo - *- Olive oil
(*Bonus) Co wash -* Aussie moist


----------



## JJamiah (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Ion Clarifying Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Hair One Olive Oil/Tea Tree
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 step, Aphogee 2 minute
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Silk Elements Megasilk
5. Flat iron - Herstyler
6. hair oil - Argan Oil
7. Blow dryer - Jilbere Porcelain Series
8. Leave in - APhogee Leave in and NTM Silk Touch
9. Homemade concoction - N/A
10. Regimen - See Fotki 
(Bonus) Growth aid - N/A
(Bonus) Pre Poo - N/A
(Bonus) Co wash - Hair One Olive Oil/Tea Tree
(Bonus) Relaxer - MOTIONS Hair relaxer Regular


----------



## afrikurl (Jun 24, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -N/A
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -TJ nourish spa
3. Protein conditioner - Palmer's protein pak- Aphogee (the second step)
4. Moisturizing conditioner -AOHSR
5. Flat iron - my cheap one from remington
6. hair oil -castor
7. Blow dryer - conair tourmaline/ionic
8. Leave in - Long aid curl activator
9. Homemade concoction - nettle, aloe vera, water, glycerine
10. Regimen - wash, DC, detangle weekly. PS, moisturize, seal- Aphogee once a month.
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo -
(Bonus) Co wash - 
(Bonus) Relaxer -


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 26, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra Clarifying shampoo

2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - loreal ever pure

3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 min

4. Moisturizing conditioner - NTM

5. Flat iron - SEDU. dont have this yet but its the one i really want to buy!

6. hair oil - coconut oil

7. Blow dryer -I have a Remington but i hardly use it. once in the past 6 months.

8. Leave in - Giovanni Direct leave in

9. Homemade concoction - I'm gonna have to say Qhemet Biologics BRBC.  I don't make it but someone else does so technically its a homemade concotion.

Regimen- shampoo and DC weekly, moisturize and seal nightly. protein weekly

(Bonus) Growth aid - mega tek

(Bonus) Pre Poo - wheat germ oil mix with any conditioner i no longer care for. right now its wheat germ oil and biotera ultra hydrating conditioner.

(Bonus) Co wash - HE  LTR or HE hello hydration.

(Bonus) Relaxer - ive never been able to tell the difference between relaxers. while I was in college my stylist used Mizani and the stylist I have now uses Affirim fiberguard mild.


----------



## Nightingale (Jun 26, 2010)

2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -* Joico Moisture Recovery*
3. Protein conditioner - *Joico K-Pak*
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Joico Moisture Recovery*
5. Deep Conditioner - *Joico MR Treatment Balm*
8. Leave in - *Kinky Curly Knot Today*
9. Daily Moisturizer - *Mizani Coconut Souffle mixed with coconut oil and avocado butter*
10. Regimen - *Daily rinsing and conditioning, daily moisturizing, weekly DCs* 
Growth aid -* MT with MSM added*
 Relaxer - *Linange Texturizer*


----------



## AnotherLevel (Jun 26, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Curls Clarifying Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Giovanni Smooth as Silk
3. Protein conditioner - Aubrey Organics GPB or regular DC + 1 egg
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Shescentit Banana Brulee, KBB Lucious Locks Moisture Mask or Curl Junkie Hibiscus and Banana Deep Fix, mixed with Giovanni 50/50, castor oil, olive oil, and honey.
5. Flat iron - None
6. hair oil - Castor Oil (cold pressed)[/FONT]
7. Blow dryer - None
8. Leave in - Shescentit CoCo Cream
9. Homemade concoction - See DC above
10. Regimen - Prepoo, wash, DC, and band 1x per week, cowash and band 1x per week (if there's time). Flat twist or cornrow nightly. Unravel and fluff in the morning.
(Bonus) Growth aid - JBCO (on edges only)[/FONT]
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika oil and EVOO mixed
(Bonus) Co wash - Shecentit Super Soft Honey Conditioing Rinse
(Bonus) Relaxer - None... 1 year natural.


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 26, 2010)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - HE Degunkify, will try Nexxus Aloe Rid next
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus.
3. Protein conditioner -Aphogee, will be Nexxus Emergencee 
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Nexxus Hydrating Deep Conditioner
5. Flat iron - Something I got from Marshall's. Good stuff. To bad I dont use direct heat anymore lol
6. hair oil - grape seed, jojoba and castor oil
7. Blow dryer - umm...idk
8. Leave in -bee mine hair milk, bee mine juicy spritz, aphogee pro-vitamin leave-in
9. Homemade concoction - none as of yet
10. Regimen - shampoo 1x week, co wash 1x week. DC 2x week. daily moisturizing and sealing
(Bonus) Growth aid - bee mine growth serum w/sulfur, gnc ultra nourish hair vitamins
(Bonus) Pre Poo - my mix of oils
(Bonus) Co wash - HE None of Your Frizzness. Cant wait to try Aussie Moist and Vo5
(Bonus) Relaxer -Mizani
will invest in some evco. also im beginning to realize my hair loves the nexxus line of shampoos and conditioners


----------



## Incognitus (Jun 23, 2011)

bumping for updates


----------



## Amoreofcurls (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo -Suave Daily Clarf. Shamp
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo -Elasta QP creme conditioning shamp.
3. Protein conditioner - N/A
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Aussie moist
5. Flat iron -Chi
6. hair oil -Crisco!
7. Blow dryer -N/A
8. Leave in -Giovanni Direct Leave in
9. Homemade concoction - my DC cocktail  (cocktail)Lekair Cholesterol Plus,Matrix Conditioning Balm, Silicon Mix,EQP Intense Fortifying Conditioner, AO Honey Suckle Rose, 2 tbsps of cassia
10. Regimen - right now, 2-3 week, clarifying & DCing biweekliy
(Bonus) Growth aid -N/A
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika Oil
(Bonus) Co wash -Aussie Moist


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Elucence Moisture Acidifying Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Aussie Moist 3-Minute Miracle
3. Protein conditioner - Giovanni Protein
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Aussie Moist, Joico Moisture Recovery Balm, Herbal Essence Hydralicious
5. Flat iron - Infrashine with Chi Silk Infusion & Redken Heat Glide & Sabino Moisture Block Serums
6. hair oil - EVOO, Mizani Coconut Souffle, Keracare Gloss
7. Blow dryer - I can't remember the kind I have at home but it works, I also have a Gold N Hot sit under
8. Leave in - Aussie Moist Conditioner, Victoria's Secret So Sexy Nourish, Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie
9. Homemade concoction - Conditioner, EVOO & Honey
10. Regimen - daily cowashing, once a week deep conditioning, varied wash n go
(Bonus) Growth aid - Be Beautiful vitamins by GNC
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Me no likie
(Bonus) Co wash -Aussie Moist 3-Minute Miracle with the Ouidad Double Detangler comb
(Bonus) Relaxer - NEVER EVER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winona (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Kenra 
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Elucence Moisture Benefits
3. Protein conditioner - Emergencia (Dominican)
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Silicon Mix (Dominican)
5. Flat iron - Hana Elite
6. Hair oil - Homemade mix (Argan/Rice Bran/Castor Oi)
7. Blow dryer - dryer bonnet...T3 blowdryer/ PIBBS 514 
8. Leave in - Homemade mix
9. Homemade concoction - Sealing Oil/leave in/twisting cream
10. Regimen - co-wash whenever my hair needs it during the week, poo and deep condition on the weekend, protien treatment as needed
(Bonus) Growth aid - Was Sulfur mix (aloe vera juice/sublimed sulfur/JBCO)
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Neem Oil Mix (homemade mix)
(Bonus) Co wash - Aussie Moist
(Bonus) Relaxer - I dont relax, im natural
(Bonus) BKT - QOD Gold


----------



## Dee Raven (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Nioxin #5
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Nexxus Therappe
3. Protein conditioner - don't have a fave but I've used Emergencee, Aphogee and Henna, they are all good.
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Nexxus Humectress
5. Flat iron - Sedu
6. hair oil - Vatika
7. Blow dryer - 
8. Leave in - Vatika
9. Homemade concoction - 
10. Regimen -
(Bonus) Growth aid -
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Olive Oil
(Bonus) Co wash -
(Bonus) Relaxer -


----------



## Your Cheeziness (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Keracare 1st Lather
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Keracare Hydrating Detangling shampoo
3. Protein conditioner - Aphogee 2 Minute Reconstructor
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner
5. Flat iron - GHD Classic
6. hair oil - Hot Six Oil
7. Blow dryer -Solia or CHI Rocket
8. Leave in - (Don't really use one consistently)
9. Homemade concoction - (Nada)
10. Regimen - Shampoo, Condition, Heat Protectant, Blow Dry, Flat Iron every 7-10 days
(Bonus) Growth aid - Megatek
(Bonus) Pre Poo - (Nada)
(Bonus) Co wash - Herbal Essence anything None of Your Friziness
(Bonus) Relaxer - MIzani Butter Blends Sensitive Scalp


----------



## PJaye (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Chelating Shampoo – Quantum Clarifying Shampoo

2. Moisturizing Shampoo – Elasta QP Crème Conditioning Shampoo (old formula)

3. Protein Treatment – Colorful Neutral Protein Filler

4. Moisturizing Conditioner – Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm

5. Flat Iron – Jilbere Ceramix Xtreme 

6. Hair Oil – Castor Oil

7. Blow Dryer – N/A

8. Leave In – Darcy’s Botanicals Daily Leave-in

9. Homemade Concoction – Daily Refresher: distilled water and essential oils

10. Regimen - Shampoo & DC once a week with a weekly co-wash during the summer months; air drying; protein treatments as needed; daily refreshing with water-EO mixture

(Bonus) Growth Aid – N/A

(Bonus) Pre Poo – detangling prior to shampooing using Tresemme Naturals Nourishing Moisture Conditioner (currently experimenting with aloe vera juice as a detangler)

(Bonus) Co-Wash – Yes to Carrots Pampering Hair Conditioner

(Bonus) Relaxer – N/A


----------



## cherxy777 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm relaxed FYI
1. Clarifying Shampoo - ORS creamy aloe/CON moisturizing & detangling (new formula)
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - CON moisturizing & detangling (new formula)
3. Protein conditioner -ORS Replenishing Pak (not the bottle, just the paks)
4. Moisturizing conditioner -Keracare Humecto Gold label (only on ends - driest)
5. Flat iron -Babyliss Nano Titanium 1 inch (use on 20-23)
6. hair oil -EVOO
7. Blow dryer -Andis Styler Dryer
8. Leave in -S-curl
9. Homemade concoction -none at the moment
10. Regimen -wash once a week, and deep condition with every wash 
(Bonus) Growth aid - Hair, Skin, Nails Supplement (walmart) and daily vitamins
(Bonus) Pre Poo -EVOO 
(Bonus) Co wash -none at this moment
(Bonus) Relaxer -Design Essentials Sensitive (hard hair, soft scalp syndrome lol)


----------



## cherxy777 (Jun 23, 2011)

Waiting for the day when i can get to a longer hair length and cut down on the products that I use to maybe 3 - 1 shampoo, 1 conditioner, 1 leave-in ... it'll be a challenge but worth it.


----------



## rosieposey (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - ACV rinse
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Deva Care No-Poo
3. Protein conditioner -  Joico K-Pak, 
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Miss Keys 10 en 1  (deep conditioner)
5. Flat iron -I want a FHI or Sedu.... right now I have an ION from Sally's
6. hair oil - HairVeda Vatika Oil 
7. Blow dryer - I rarely touch it ....Remington 
8. Leave in - Kimmaytube leave in(I add glycerin to my mix right now)
9. Homemade concoction - My spray to refresh my braids ( I have to add whose's recipe it is)
10. Regimen - Poo 1 a week. DC w/ heat 1 a week. Protein every 2 weeks. Cowash 1 a week. Clarify (once a month, I get lazy)
(Bonus) Growth aid - None really. I use oils to keep my scalp from itching. 
(Bonus) Pre Poo - Vatika oil, grapeseed oil, jojoba oil
(Bonus) Co wash - Tresemme or HE Hello Hydration (love this stuff)
(Bonus) Relaxer -NONE.... Natural for 3 years(next month)


----------



## lilliz6 (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - Giovanni 50/50 Shampoo
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - Giovanni Smooth as Silk
3. Protein conditioner - Giovanni Exteme Protein Conditioner
4. Moisturizing conditioner - Giovanni Smooth as Silk
5. Flat iron - FhI EPS
6. hair oil - Argan, castor, jojoba
7. Blow dryer - CHI Hand Shot
8. Leave in - Giovanni VitPro & Direct Leave In
9. Homemade concoction - Kimmaytube leave in
10. Regimen - Shampo/ Condition once a week to once a month depending on hairstyle except for heat tools. Moisturize and seal daily.
(Bonus) Growth aid - liquid vitamins occasionally
(Bonus) Pre Poo - none....need to actually try this and a oil rinse
(Bonus) Co wash - Giovanni Smooth as Silk
(Bonus) Relaxer - None


----------



## manter26 (Jun 23, 2011)

1. Clarifying Shampoo - *Suave (only one I've ever used)*
2. Moisturizing/Detangling Shampoo - *Sally's PM knock off Tea Tree Body Bar* (yes, bath soap)
3. Protein conditioner - I don't know, I rotate ApHoghee, CPR, Ion Reconstructor...all the same to me
4. Moisturizing conditioner - *Aussie Moist 3 min Miracle x10000000 LOVE this stuff*
5. Flat iron -* Maxiglide, BaByliss combo...one pass with each*
6. hair oil - *Argon oil in the blue spray bottle from Sally's smells like a sexy man having his way with my hair *
7. Blow dryer - *eh, BaByliss came with my flat iron (but I need one that has a comb attachment)*
8. Leave in -* Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk!!! *
9. Homemade concoction - sometimes I add water to things and put them in spray bottles...that's the extent of my concocting
10. Regimen - *liking daily co-washing and going, right now* (C&G is better but my hair wants to be free)
(Bonus) Growth aid - *Megatek*
(Bonus) Pre Poo - *Good ol' fashioned VO5 * (hate the stuff otherwise)
(Bonus) Co wash - *Aussie 3 Min Miracle (the on in the funny bottle) and a few Big Lots finds*
(Bonus) Relaxer -* does Riesling count? * hair relaxer- n/a

Add Deep Conditioner:* Has been for 6 years now and will remain Le Kair Cholesterol*


----------

